# possible new feature:  member ratings?



## themacko (Mar 15, 2004)

I know there are some other forums where members can rate other members ... on like a 1-5 scale.  Here it would probably be for general helpfulness, but I think it could encourage [some] people to help others just a bit more.  After all, that's what this community is supposed to about.

Just thought I would give a little suggestion.


----------



## Arden (Mar 15, 2004)

Ack... I know everybody would rate me a 1 just for kicks.  I vote no.

Hehe...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

Hehe, you are right, Arden. I would even consider 0 if possible  

(Btw, welcome back!)


----------



## Randman (Mar 16, 2004)

I have to wonder if membership rankings would become a popularity thing and not to measure helpfulness. It seems that there is more troll-like behavior here as of late and that would just lead to more brickbats thrown about. I know that I now have about 6 people on my ignore list when 3 months ago, I had 0.
   Plus you'd get mixed messages. A 1 to you might be a 4 to me.


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

Back?  I never left.  Girlfriend-related lapses, sure, but left, no.

I know vB3 has a referral system because it was on when Scott first upgraded the board.  However, I think he turned it off because no one cared.  I doubt there would be much interest in member ratings except to bug others.


----------



## bobw (Mar 16, 2004)

My vote - NO


----------



## diablojota (Mar 16, 2004)

I, too, vote no.  The votes would never be very accurate, since there are people who would definitely mess around with these things.


----------



## themacko (Mar 16, 2004)

I didn't realize the majority of our fellow members were so dishonest and immature that we couldn't possibly trust them with rating the helpfulness of their peers.  My mistake.


----------



## bobw (Mar 16, 2004)

Not the majority, but there are a few.


----------



## Randman (Mar 16, 2004)

> I didn't realize the majority of our fellow members were so dishonest and immature that we couldn't possibly trust them with rating the helpfulness of their peers.


 A few bad apples can spoil the barrel.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright! Enough of talking behind my back! So what? I am on Randmans ignor list (and he can't even read this now ) and Bob hates me too not to mention the war between Arden and myself..
Well, old apples tend to rot 

No seriously, I think it would end up in a disaster. Such ratings might be a great magnifying glass on ppls disagreement on the subject and turn to some personal thing..


----------



## Randman (Mar 16, 2004)

No you're not on the ignore list... but I do take requests.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2004)

What about rating the mods?


----------



## uoba (Mar 17, 2004)

What about a sort of Employee of the Month (member of the month)... t-shirt and all!?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2004)

And who will pay for the delivery to germany?


----------



## uoba (Mar 17, 2004)

Er... you?


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 18, 2004)

Naw, I vote no, not subjective enough. One thing that would be cool though would be to set up a 'help request' feature. For example, someone could submit a problem and then someone else could 'take' it and help that person figure it out, one on one. Yes, I know there used to be something like that which was sold, but I still think it would be nice


----------



## fryke (Mar 20, 2004)

You can always create an Avatar that looks just like an 'I like Fryke' badge (which even rhymes!) ;-)

No, I don't think member2member rating would add any real value to the forums. The members themselves can decide very well whether an answer to a specific problem they have is accurate/good whatever... And even the worst user who usually only spoils the fun of others can have a bright idea and help someone out once in a while, so what good would a bad rating of him/her be to other users?

My question is also: Under which circumstances would members usually actually _do_ rate other members? My personal opinion: Members would have the tendency to actually _do_ rate other members when they're p**d off by another member. Which would, overall, lead to mostly bad ratings. Which isn't exactly helpful, is it.


----------



## Browni (Apr 19, 2004)

I am currently on a forum that uses member ratings ( i am not a geek is the name)  they also have alot of other features that would go well with the site for example games and 'pets'. They are also on a VB package. Im not saying that all of the things on that site would work well here, but wouldnt it be nice to add a little bit of fun into this forum again? It seems as if we have gone down hill in the past few years. This place used to be a lot more light heated. 

Adam


----------

